

What could be reason for today's bitcoin fall?  - bonbon
http://bitcoincharts.com/markets/

======
jadeddrag
China banking is now clearly anti-bitcoin, and new policy tries to kill
bitcoin trading:

[http://tech.sina.com.cn/it/2013-12-17/01139011174.shtml#4832...](http://tech.sina.com.cn/it/2013-12-17/01139011174.shtml#483253-tsina-1-18627-1cf60a7c37a7bc296a2ba7aba0120190)

~~~
bonbon
looks like the next few hours will be interesting

------
bonbon
Is it due to the Norway backlash against Bitcoin?, are there any interesting
developments underway for a wider adoption of bitcoin

~~~
skidoo
I could see many governments taking the same route as Norway's call. Bankers
will feel threatened by any new currency until they figure out how to control
it.

